
The natural borders of Azure Cloud Queue scalability - hleichsenring
http://codingsoul.de/2016/01/25/the-natural-borders-of-cloud-queue-scalability/
======
lostmsu
TL;DR; Azure Queues (and any other component of Azure Storage) have
20000ops/sec limit per storage account. Those guys used a single storage
account for all queues. They increased load a bit, and hit this limit. Azure
throttled them every now and then to a complete stop.

Solution was to have multiple queues in multiple storage accounts.

IMHO, important information to keep in mind when building horizontally
scalable service. Every message channel/storage should be ready to be sharded
in some way.

